# Putting a Tesla in Airplane Mode



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Max was supposed to visit the Very Large Array, NM today (VLA, an array of 27 Radio Telescopes, think of the movie _Contact_, etc). Max couldn't make the trip this time but I noticed driving into the place that it specifically states to turn off WiFi, Bluetooth, and all cell phones. Apparently the "noise" from these things are hugely larger than the signals they're studying. Got me thinking though. If I take Max there, *HOW* do I put him in "Airplane" mode and shut everything off so he doesn't disturb the Radio Telescopes?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tap Settings > Safety and Security > Vehicle Power > POWER OFF


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

TrevP said:


> Tap Settings > Safety and Security > Vehicle Power > POWER OFF


and when I open the door to get out, the car turns back on, at least that was what happened the last time I tried to do that. I'll try again tomorrow but in the past that doesn't do it for me


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

And I came in here thinking you were checking your car in with your luggage...
All I can half-jokingly suggest is covering your side view mirrors with aluminum foil to block the antennas. And some more for your head so the government can't read your thoughts 
It sure would be awesome to get a phone of your Tesla in front of all those dishes!


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

JWardell said:


> photo of your Tesla in front of all those dishes!


Anyone want to Photoshop their car onto this dirt road? WOULD be a cool shot, but not unless we can turn the car completely off.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

It’s because you can’t put a spaceship into airplane mode, at least until a future software update.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

tencate said:


> and when I open the door to get out, the car turns back on, at least that was what happened the last time I tried to do that. I'll try again tomorrow but in the past that doesn't do it for me


 Change the order of exit.

Open the door first, then Power Off.

However Power Off doesn't shutdown all the radio stuff on the car. BT is still working and an internet-connected phone can still connect to it whenever the connected application is running - so the car is never not listening.

I work near the NRAO radio antennae installation in Tucson and they are EXTREMELY picky / sensitive to nearby (within 20+ miles) cell phones, WiFi, walkie-talkies, etc. We have a special frequency for our work comms radios on the mountain - the only wireless that's authorized.

You'll probably need to leave your M3 at home when you go near the antennaes.


----------

